# Silvia Steam Wand



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

I contacted Happy Donkey about the steam wand and they said thier version is pre modified and ones on ebay are not.

Anyone here know whats been modified as I thought they just swap nuts with Classic wand and bolt back on.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe this means the connector section of the wand has had its o.d slightly reduced.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

YOu AFAIK need the 2008 version like http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic which does fit a classic as it is the one i have on mine.

The new one is this i think http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-espresso-coffee-machine-steam-tube-pipe-new-/271175787465?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f235623c9 slightly different to the older one if it will fit i dont know.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

@haz_pro

Ah ok

@HDAV

did you need to straighten your original wand to get the nut off it so you can put it on the silvia wand?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> @HDAV
> 
> did you need to straighten your original wand to get the nut off it so you can put it on the silvia wand?


brute force was the answer if i am honest i tried to straighten it with no real luck but being a brand new machines i didn't want to risk the warranty. After a bit of a struggle it just came off.............

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Wand-V1-V2-or-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/321125927869?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac498cbbd looks identical to the my espresso one but more expensive


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

The one on My Espresso is +£5 for shipping so comes out around £20.

I aint that strong nor have tools to straighten it so may have issues ha ha


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Wand-V1-V2-or-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/321125927869?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac498cbbd

Nut didn't come straight off but I just bashed the old wand with a hammer to take a slight bit of bend out it and that was enough.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As said previously on another thread i bought three from my espresso, all rancilio wnads are the same you still have to use the gaggia nut and you still have to remove it from the original wand. I am happy to let someone have one for £18 including delivery!!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I will PM you once I want it.

Will be after I get grinder so hopefully you still have one left.

Thanks


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

According to Happy Donkey if you choose the Gaggia upgrade version of the wand then they already have ones with the Classic nut already fitted onto it and adjusted slightly.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> According to Happy Donkey if you choose the Gaggia upgrade version of the wand then they already have ones with the Classic nut already fitted onto it and adjusted slightly.


HOw much extra do they charge for the nut? the only tricky bit is getting the nut off the old wand if your not bothered about keeping it just bend/cut the old wand the gaggia nut slips onto the rancilio wand easily.

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html £13 for a nut seems excessive to me..........................


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

It works out £7 extra lol

A lot I know!

I dont really have tools to straighten the old one which is my only worry.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> It works out £7 extra lol
> 
> A lot I know!
> 
> I dont really have tools to straighten the old one which is my only worry.


HAppy donkey £33 inc vat not sure on shipping, myespresso £20 delivered all in ??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

are you honestly saying you dont have a hammer and a 12mm spanner?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah yeah forgot about VAT.

Yeah MyEspresso is £20 inc VAT and delivery I think.



coffeechap said:


> are you honestly saying you dont have a hammer and a 12mm spanner?


Yup. ha ha

I never do DIY or antything of the sort.

All my tools are just for PC building and repair.


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Purchased one from MyEspresso this week for £20 delivered. Arrived within a couple of days, it's a very quick and easy procedure (thanks to info on this forum) and I had it swapped over within ten minutes. Used a flat spanner which I think was an Ikea special, didn't need to sand the new wand end, it fits perfectly into the machine and isn't stiff to rotate.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

The £13 you save by not buying from happy donkey will pay for the tools, spanner, pliers, junior hacksaw might as well add a stubby Philips screwdriver for removing shower screen and the bits for doing the OPV mod while at it!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

HDAV said:


> The £13 you save by not buying from happy donkey will pay for the tools, spanner, pliers, junior hacksaw might as well add a stubby Philips screwdriver for removing shower screen and the bits for doing the OPV mod while at it!


I know. lol

I was not going to buy it from there when I realised it was not including VAT.

I will borrow some tools from a work mate if need be but I will deffo be getting a spanner.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Just had a look at my steam wand and it's not like the standard parnello wands.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> As said previously on another thread i bought three from my espresso, all rancilio wnads are the same you still have to use the gaggia nut and you still have to remove it from the original wand. I am happy to let someone have one for £18 including delivery!!


I've been meaning to sort out the steam wand for a while. Are these brand new wands? If so put me down for one Dave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yep all brand new and original, so one to Robti and one to Urbanbumpkin and one more left, did you sort out the opv mod on your gaggia as i have a portafilter again now if you want to borrow it.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone got ideas on how I would be able to get the nut off from the picture I posted?

The connector but is actually attached to the wand so not sure how I can remove the nut.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yep all brand new and original, so one to Robti and one to Urbanbumpkin and one more left, did you sort out the opv mod on your gaggia as i have a portafilter again now if you want to borrow it.


Anyone know if it is possible to get the nut off the original wand without destroying it? (for warranty purposes)

If so I'll take the last wand please.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I think your wand just doesn't have the paranello fitted. Check the manual, is it a classic you have? Coffeechap could I be next in line to borrow the porta filter for OPV mod?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

HDAV said:


> I think your wand just doesn't have the paranello fitted. Check the manual, is it a classic you have? Coffeechap could I be next in line to borrow the porta filter for OPV mod?


Its a original older Classic.

It does come with plastic bit that attaches but the connection in the picture is part of the actual wand.

Is it possible to remove the nut from the top of the wand?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No you cannot remove the nut from the top as there is a raised shoulder which the nut presses against. From your photo your wand is different from the ones I have seen,they have a compressing rubber ring in the top of the plastic pannarello/steam device. The top of your steam wand "may" have an olive

at the top which grips the pipe, this "may" be removable.Have a look at the raised section on your steam arm to see if that is removable but it does not look likely. Last resort go to plumbing/heating supplier ,take the arm off your M/chine, this type of nut is used in plumbing and on gas fittings also hydraulics.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> No you cannot remove the nut from the top as there is a raised shoulder which the nut presses against. From your photo your wand is different from the ones I have seen,they have a compressing rubber ring in the top of the plastic pannarello/steam device. The top of your steam wand "may" have an olive
> 
> at the top which grips the pipe, this "may" be removable.Have a look at the raised section on your steam arm to see if that is removable but it does not look likely. Last resort go to plumbing/heating supplier ,take the arm off your M/chine, this type of nut is used in plumbing and on gas fittings also hydraulics.


Thanks will take a look.

my only options are then to either find another nut or get pre modified from Happy Donkey.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yep all brand new and original, so one to Robti and one to Urbanbumpkin and one more left, did you sort out the opv mod on your gaggia as i have a portafilter again now if you want to borrow it.


Cheers Dave. Yes I did the OPV in the end myself, very kind of you to offer the pressure gauge though.

I still haven't managed to go over and see Gary (which is criminal) but the weekends of late have been stacked out with family stuff etc. But I will arrange something with him soon as I'm sure he can give me some really good pointers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yep all brand new and original, so one to Robti and one to Urbanbumpkin and one more left, did you sort out the opv mod on your gaggia as i have a portafilter again now if you want to borrow it.


Sorry yes will definitely take the Silvia Steam wand...what do you want to do about payment / shipping etc. Do you want to PM me?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> Its a original older Classic.
> 
> It does come with plastic bit that attaches but the connection in the picture is part of the actual wand.
> 
> Is it possible to remove the nut from the top of the wand?


Then no need to worry about warranty just hack the tube in half and take the nut off......


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

HDAV said:


> Then no need to worry about warranty just hack the tube in half and take the nut off......


Need to buy a saw for that lol


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0001IWPSG/?tag=cfukweb-21&hvadid=11833659245&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=583738354995132170&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B0001IWPSG

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-SP1236-Piece-Combination-Spanner/dp/B000LFRYG2/ref=pd_sim_diy_6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-868648-160-Combination-Pliers/dp/B000LFRN2M/ref=sr_1_7?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1370628273&sr=1-7&keywords=pliers

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faithfull-Pozidriv-Screwdriver-Stubby-FAISDPZ2S/dp/B000Y8HINU/ref=sr_1_8?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1370628465&sr=1-8&keywords=stubby+screwdriver

Should sort you out.............


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

HDAV said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0001IWPSG/?tag=cfukweb-21&hvadid=11833659245&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=583738354995132170&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B0001IWPSG
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-SP1236-Piece-Combination-Spanner/dp/B000LFRYG2/ref=pd_sim_diy_6
> 
> ...


Thanks









Will I need pliers?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

not if you buy a hacksaw but are very useful to own.............


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

ok cool

thanks


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

According to Mark from gaggia manual service, silvia wand wont fit a classic.

Are there any models of Classic that the Silvia wand wont fit? Im getting confused as lots of people have done it just by swapping nuts.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think you will find that the mark 1 silvia wand definitely fits as that is the mod that everyone does, but the latest version does not fit.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> i think you will find that the mark 1 silvia wand definitely fits as that is the mod that everyone does, but the latest version does not fit.


Just to confirm, you need to take off the nuts from Gaggia wand and replace it with the nut on the Silvia wand?

Would I need to also bend the Silvia wand to take off the silvia nut?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the silvia nut comes off easy, and the gaggia nut will fit straight on


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

No bending of the Sylvia wand, just fits straight on.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> the silvia nut comes off easy, and the gaggia nut will fit straight on


Is it just a case of taking off the gaggia wand at the nut. Putting the Silvia arm on and then adding and screwing on the gaggia nut?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok three steps to wand replacement and yes it really is this easy!!

1. undo the nut where the panerrello wand attatches to the bigger brass nut on the classic (12mm spanner i believe) and pull out the wand.

2. Slightly straighten the old wand (tap with hammer or stand on it) so that the gaggia nut slides off the wand

3. Replace the rancilio nut with the gaggia nut and fit it to the machine, tighten nut.

Done

it really is that simple


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Silvia wand arrived from Coffeechap on Friday. Cheers mate. Fitted in under 5 minutes







Q - Should I have used the metal washer from the Silvia arm when fitting it to the Gaggia? The nut did not seem to want to screw back on with it, but the only reason I ask, is the nut seems to be working loose. Maybe I just need to tighten more with a spanner???

Dan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dont need the washer dan, just tighten the nut up as it should not work loose


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just read through this thread and am now very confused. I have a brand new Gaggia Classic. Will the ranciila silvia wand from either happydonkey or myespresso fit? Ive seen posts stating that it might have a ball joint that will mean they won't fit on.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Rancilio Silvia V1. wand will fit onto a Gaggia Classic of any age, if you check in the Gaggia forum for a post called Gaggia brass dispersion plates I can get you one for £15 plus postage. It will need you to remove the nut from the wand on the Classic and use that on the Silvia wand. It enables you to make real microfoam rather than the pannarello that introduces air for you and can make foam more like washing up bubbles.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Spot on. Can I order one through then please Charliej ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

MattRobbo45 said:


> Spot on. Can I order one through then please Charliej ?


Yeah no problem if you find the thread in the Gaggia forum then just copy and paste the entire post and list and then add yourself onto the end of the list. When everything is all sorted out you will get a pm with payment details.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Brilliant thankyou


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I've done that. Hopefully correctly mate?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

@MattRobbo45 Swopping the steam arm is fairly straight forward. The hardest part is getting the nut off (which isn't that hard). I think I used a pair of pliers and fractionally straightened the old wand where the bend stops the nut sliding off.

Any questions just ask.


----------

